# Looking For A Car Cover



## SPICERED2006 (Oct 7, 2007)

Does anyone know ow a good all weather car cover for my GTO, and where toget it? Thanks


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

SPICERED2006 said:


> Does anyone know ow a good all weather car cover for my GTO, and where toget it? Thanks



I have purchased items from AutoSportCatalog.com - Products For Everyone Who Drives! 800-953-0814, including two car covers for interior storage, and have found their products of good quality. You might want to look there to see if you can find the car cover you want. Regards, Paul.


----------



## StangStalker (Aug 21, 2005)

I have a Noah series cover from Wolf. Nice fitted cover, holds up well.

Wolf Automotive - GTO - PONTIAC - 2005 - SummitRacing.com


----------



## SPICERED2006 (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks,


----------



## henri26900 (Jun 26, 2009)

Try Rksport

They deal with Cover King. Cover King has a few different types of covers depending on the weather you live in. You can call Rksport, or visit Cover kings website before calling to get an idea on what you want. I know the cover is made to order because they made to the contour of each vehivle make, so it fits absolutly perfect.

Rksports # is 800-214-8030

Cover Kings is 800542-3274

Hope i helped


----------



## Northeast Rod Run (Oct 29, 2008)

look into California Car Cover Company. they just might be the best out there


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

+1 on the Noah


----------



## alexmadison (Oct 10, 2009)

SPICERED2006 said:


> Does anyone know ow a good all weather car cover for my GTO, and where toget it? Thanks


I found some decent ones from empire. This cover was a replacement cover for a custom cover that cost three times as much and started leaking water and collecting dust under the cover in less than a year. My Empire cover is 4 months old, has survived numerous strong thunderstorms and seering Texas sun, and so far is exceeding my expectations. I have 3 cars under cover, soon the other two will be covered by Empire.

EmpireCovers-Review


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Are these flannel or cloth lined?


----------

